
Why I (A/L)GPL (2014) - wyldfire
http://zedshaw.com/archive/why-i-algpl/
======
dpc_pw
I agree with him yet I find GPL deeply unsatisfying. Web companies can take
GPL software and use it without returning anything etc. and it does not harm
them at all.

The distinction should be between for-profit/commercial and open-source. If
you're making money on open source, you should chip in to reward the authors,
and license should enforce it.

That's why I'm in contact with CopyFair License people:
[http://p2pfoundation.net/CopyFair_License](http://p2pfoundation.net/CopyFair_License)
to create a CopyFair Software License and even a collaborative software
development model CopyFair Corp:
[https://github.com/CopyFairCorp/copyfair](https://github.com/CopyFairCorp/copyfair)

The idea is: people work on open source software and get shares in return.
Software is free to use for other free projects, and must be paid for to use
commercially. Any income is distributed between the authors according to
"shares" in the project.

------
wyldfire
Tsk, this appears to be from 2009 and not 2014. But still pretty relevant IMO.

